# Help! Baby Chick with twisted foot/leg



## MegBollin (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Meg. I am very new to this awesome hobby and currently have nine, three week old chicks at home in a brooder.

One little girl came to us with a badly deformed foot and leg. The toes are smashed together, the leg is bent and the foot twists to the outside. She is eating and drinking but has a hard time moving around.

Is there anything I can do? Attached are two pictures. Any help would be much appreciated. I hate seeing her struggle.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome. This link might help, scroll down some:
https://sites.google.com/a/poultrypedia.com/poultrypedia/poultry-podiatry


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think you may want to splint it as normal as possible using cardboard or something. And massage the leg towards normal several times a day. Now's the time to do it because their bones are soft.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Dawg, I like that article. It shows how to do everything. But I would give a multi B vitamin because B vitamins work better altogether.


----------



## MegBollin (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## MegBollin (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you all for the help!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Hello Meg and welcome, please keep us posted on your progress with this baby, it helps us all (especially me) to learn.

Hope you stay a while, there are some really awesome peeps here.


----------

